# Matte, cool-toned bronzer/contour?



## sealsex (Mar 25, 2011)

Can someone help me? 

	I'm looking for recommendations on a contouring-product that is matte and not orange-toned.

	I'd rather it be on the neutral/cool side than orange and it's verry important that it is avalible internationally, since i live i sweden 


	Anny suggestions are welcome!


----------



## sayah (Mar 26, 2011)

Isadora's brown palette has some good contour colours in it.


----------



## iluvmac (Mar 29, 2011)

I suggest Cargo Matte bronzer in Medium.


----------



## mistella (Apr 4, 2011)

Any bronzer is going to be too "warm"

  	try a pressed powder that is a few shades darker than your skincolor or a taupe eyeshadow


----------



## sealsex (Apr 6, 2011)

I've had trouble finding a pressed powder that wont look to yellow-ish as a contour on me >.<
	(i´m verry verry pale)

	But i will definitly be on the lookout for an eyeshadow! Cant belive i've never thought of that! 

	thanx!


----------



## banana1234 (Apr 6, 2011)

nyx taupe?


----------



## ashtraygirl (Apr 6, 2011)

I found the MAC 'Bone Beige' sculpt powder really good. It was a Pro item & is now discontinued... =(


----------



## Babylard (Apr 6, 2011)

I 2nd Nyx Taupe.


----------



## NessaMBaby (Apr 14, 2011)

Hi,I  was also looking for the same kind of contouring Powder,something with no orange oe red tint. I tried Suntanne by smash box and few Mac bronzers but too orangey colored. Vie heard about nix taupe,but it looks rather light when applied on here. Any other suggestions anyone? Greatly appreciated. Xoxo


----------



## iluvmac (Apr 15, 2011)

Mac blush in Taupe (pro) or Mac Wedge eyeshadow (they're very similar).


----------



## vanilla_addict (May 6, 2011)

how about chocolate soleil matte bronzer by Too Faced


----------



## ThePowderPuff (May 7, 2011)

If by not orange you mean that it's ok that it's reddish I would say the new bronzer from the Surf Baby collection in the darkest colour. It's so awsome. You can see my review and swatches  in danish here: http://www.pudderdaaserne.dk/2011/05/07/sneak-peek-mac-surf-baby-studio-careblend-pressed-lush-light-bronze-bronzer/

  	Other than that I would go for a Mineralized Skin Finish Natural in a dark skin tone. Medium Deep works for me, I am NC15/20


----------



## Mabelle (May 7, 2011)

hoola by benefit


----------



## sealsex (Jan 3, 2012)

Thanx for all the help!

	I actually ended upp going with Mac's eyeshadow in Wedge 
	I't a great contour color for pale skin!

	It can go a little to yellow on me if i apply it to heavily since my skin have more of a pink undertone, but with a lighter hand it's perfect! 


	Hope everyone had a great christmas and new year!


----------



## Ellenmd (Jun 26, 2013)

MAC's Pro line sculpting powders, or some of them, are now available on the MAC website.  I love the color sculpture.  It looks very different than the swatch on the website.  Its close to the MAC old taupe blush, but a little lighter.  I have pale, cool skin and its the perfect contour powder for me.  I can also use it as a brown toned blush because all the pink in my skin mixes with the brown and gives me the perfect glowy color.  If that is ever discontinued, I would try to find a taupe eyeshadow to match it.  I was using a taupe eyeshadow #215 from a beauty supply store for contour and brown blush for years until it was discontinued.  That trick was shown to me by a make up artist years ago when I complained that all the brown blushes on the market still came out too orange on me.  Now I always look at eyeshadow colors for blushes when I need a paler, warm toned color.  Eye shadows come in so many colors, you can always find what you need!


----------



## sealsex (Jun 27, 2013)

Ellenmd said:


> MAC's Pro line sculpting powders, or some of them, are now available on the MAC website. I love the color sculpture. It looks very different than the swatch on the website. Its close to the MAC old taupe blush, but a little lighter. I have pale, cool skin and its the perfect contour powder for me. I can also use it as a brown toned blush because all the pink in my skin mixes with the brown and gives me the perfect glowy color. If that is ever discontinued, I would try to find a taupe eyeshadow to match it. I was using a taupe eyeshadow #215 from a beauty supply store for contour and brown blush for years until it was discontinued. That trick was shown to me by a make up artist years ago when I complained that all the brown blushes on the market still came out too orange on me. Now I always look at eyeshadow colors for blushes when I need a paler, warm toned color. Eye shadows come in so many colors, you can always find what you need!


 
	I've been very interested in the sculpting powders! Unfortunatly it doesn't look like mac ships to my country and we don't yet have a full-fledged prostore in Sweden. 

	Lately I've been mixing mac's eyeshadows "Wedge" and "Copperplate", but Copperplate doesn't have the greatest texture and blendability so it's a bit tricky to use. (It can get really patchy if I don't take my time with it) I've also tried the Nyx blush in "Taupe", but that tends to turn a bit purple and muddy on me for some reason. It works better as a nose and eye-contour since I'm less pink around those areas :3

	I'm still keeping an eye out for suitable eyeshadows though!


----------



## shellygrrl (Jun 28, 2013)

Catrice e/s in Go, Charlie Brown!, perhaps? (Seems like it's kind of similar to MAC Omega.) http://www.catrice.eu/products/eyes/eyeshadow/detail/product/absolute-eye-colour-mono-080.html  Or Illamasqua Cream Pigment in Hollow (currently out of stock on their website, but I think it would work as a contour on us uber-fair types)... http://www.illamasqua.com/shop/products/face-and-body/hollow-cream-pigment


----------



## Ellenmd (Jun 29, 2013)

Depending on your skintone, the MAC skinfinish natural in medium has a cooler undertone and could work as a bronzer on someone with pale skin.  I bought it as a powder and returned it because it was too dark, never thought of other uses for it until after I returned it!


----------

